# Real Bones



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would give her raw bones, rather than smoked - I am uneasy about the chemicals used, and dry bones are more dangerous than fresh. There are very mixed views on bones for dogs - the main risks I have read about are damage to teeth, sharp shards that damage the digestive system, and impaction from eating too much bone at once. The first two are much more common with hard bones like marrow bones or other weight bearing bones from large animals. 

I give my toy dogs raw meaty bones as part of their diet, and the occasional recreational bone. The best ones I've found for recreation are lamb shoulder bones - I let them chew off the meat and cartilage, and they are then very happy to let me have the bone back so that I can get the marrow out for them!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

How sweet of them to let you do that for them LOL

I haven't noticed any damage to the marrow bones - no shards or shedding on them - just the other ones that are longer. I also smear some peanut butter on the inside where the marrow was, she loves that too!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Our local meat market smokes bones for dogs. We gave them to Lexi several times when she was younger and it did not set well on her tummy. I would go with raw.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I am fan of raw bones for dogs, not cooked. The weight bearing bones (femur) are tougher and can wear the teeth more. Softer neck/vertebra clean teeth and are safe to crunch and swallow as long as dogs isn't gulping down whole (need s bigger bones).


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I feed raw meaty bones to my minis. For bones to crunch and eat only do raw! The smoked and big bones they're only supposed to gnaw on and not eat, well I know too many dogs tht have damaged teeth that way. Personally I only give bone thy can eat, I do not believe in chew bones. Get bully sticks for chewing.

Hugo is just a baby so he gets mostly chicken neck for now, with a wing drumette here and there. Chicken necks are too easy for an adult though, it's like a cracker.

Syd gets all parts of chicken, lamb rib, and beef short ribs if they are very flat and small. She can do pork back ribs too but he doesn't like them too much. Those are just about the only bones I give her. She can do a whole rabbit but they're hard to find.

The lamb ribs are a good chew, those and the beef short ribs take her a long time. Expensive though, especially the lamb.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Smoked bones often give tummy trouble. Raw bones poultry or non weight bearing is the ticket. Marrow bones may chip teeth. Raw bones are wonderful. They are very calming and relaxing for the dog and do wonders for dental health.


----------

